# 1993 altima se spark plug gap



## fivetoignite (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm trying to find out what the spark plug gap is for a 1993 altima se. can anyone help?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

.043-.045 and youll be fine.


----------



## fivetoignite (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no problemo. you should download this too:
PhatG20 - Downloads

its a Nissan Factory Service Manual for your car. indispensable when it comes to maintaining your car.


----------

